
An extended bout of warm wet weather 232M years ago - sohkamyung
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03699-7
======
cproctor
I was grimly amused by a thought along the lines of Asimov's "Nightfall."
Researchers started to piece together evidence of a million years of rain
driven by CO2 emissions, just as the really big storms started...

~~~
s1k3b8
Reminds me of one of my favorite scifi short stories - Finis. I won't spoil it
here, but it's definitely worth a read.

~~~
cbsks
Thanks for the recommendation! That was a good read. It’s available here, if
anyone else is interested:
[http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks06/0605041.txt](http://gutenberg.net.au/ebooks06/0605041.txt)

------
spqr0a1
Worth noting that both warm-bloodedness and some degree of feathers were
almost certainly basal characteristics in dinosaurs. Would be interesting to
know if these differences left them especially well suited to the changing
climate.

------
mc3
1 million years = "bout"?

~~~
wolfgang42
“Extended bout,” but still. I guess you think about these things very
differently when you’re working on geological time scales.

~~~
unishark
because geology is so boring

